# Langostino pasta



## Steve H (Jul 16, 2021)

So, some years ago Ann and myself stopped at a restaurant while on vacation in North Carolina. I don't recall the name of it now. But, anyway, we ordered a langostino dish that was the house specialty.
Overtime I've gotten it to where I think it's the same.  Now, bear with me. This may sound a bit strange.














3 cups of seafood stock
2 cups V8 juice
1 cup Clamato juice
1.5 cups matchstick carrots
1 med. zucchini peeled and diced
1 can peeled and diced tomatoes
1 small can tomato paste
1 bag fresh spinach
1 pound langostinos or shrimp.

1 tsp red pepper flakes
1 tbs dried minced onion
1/2 tsp paprika
1 tsp course ground pepper
1/2 tsp oregano
1.5 tsp minced garlic







Put the tomato juices, seafood stock,  spices, garlic, diced tomatoes, and paste in a pot and bring to a low boil for 10 minutes. Taste and adjust for spices if you want. This will be a tad warm in heat level.







Transfer the sauce to a larger pan. Add the carrots. And simmer for 5 minutes. Then add the spinach. Cook for a few minutes.
At this point I usually add a little starch slurry to thicken it up. That's up to you. Then add the langostinos. Cook for 5 minutes.







Plate up over angel hair pasta, or pasta of your choice,  with some crusty bread. And enjoy!


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 16, 2021)

Looks tasty Steve, nice work.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 16, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> Looks tasty Steve, nice work.


Thanks Dan!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 16, 2021)

Looks real good Steve.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 16, 2021)

Looks tasty! Great job!


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 16, 2021)

Steve that looks great! thanks for sharing your recipe will definitely be trying that when the weather cools down.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 16, 2021)

Incredible!  That looks so good Steve.   This going to the top of my list.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 16, 2021)

Think going to make this today.  Guess crawfish tails will work?  Going to make zucchini noodles for the pasta.


----------



## motocrash (Jul 16, 2021)

Excellent Steve! I grew up fondueing them in hot oil, love'em.  Ahh the alcohol burner and oil spatter on your arms - good memories.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 16, 2021)

Steve, that looks fantastic buddy!! I have copied and pasted this and will most likely do it for dinner this evening using pork though instead of shrimp. Cannot wait to give this a run and thanks for sharing.

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 16, 2021)

Looks absolutely delicious Steve, I'd be all over that plate! RAY


----------



## sandyut (Jul 16, 2021)

Steve - nothing strange about that, just a big bowl of delicious!!  thanks for the recipe - soon as it anot 100 degrees everyday I can see this one being made up!  Wife LOVES anything with shrimp so this will be a slam dunk.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2021)

Steve-O that is on point man! Love all of the flavors balanced together. Got it saved and will try it out with Shrimp. Thanks for posting!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 16, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Steve, that looks fantastic buddy!! I have copied and pasted this and will most likely do it for dinner this evening using pork though instead of shrimp. Cannot wait to give this a run and thanks for sharing.
> 
> Robert


What Robert said.  I just got back with everything.  Someone bought up all the clamato.  Went 3 places to find.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 16, 2021)

Two things come to mind after reading your post,
1, Very nice of you to put Ann first before yourself, seems to be a lost concept
2, that looks fabulous.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 16, 2021)

Steve that looks fantastic!! I saved this to try over some low carb pasta in the future. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 16, 2021)

Steve H said:


> So, some years ago Ann and myself stopped at a restaurant while on vacation in North Carolina. I don't recall the name of it now. But, anyway, we ordered a langostino dish that was the house specialty.
> Overtime I've gotten it to where I think it's the same.  Now, bear with me. This may sound a bit strange.
> 
> View attachment 504255
> ...


Interesting recipe. Looks yummy.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 16, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks real good Steve.


Thanks Mike!



kilo charlie said:


> Looks tasty! Great job!


Thank you!



smokerjim said:


> Steve that looks great! thanks for sharing your recipe will definitely be trying that when the weather cools down.


Thanks Jim! It is hot here too. But I had to make this.



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Incredible!  That looks so good Steve.   This going to the top of my list.


Thanks Brian!



motocrash said:


> Excellent Steve! I grew up fondueing them in hot oil, love'em.  Ahh the alcohol burner and oil spatter on your arms - good memories.


Thank you! I never did langostino in a fondue before.  Did you have a dipping sauce for them? Or just ate them straight?



tx smoker said:


> Steve, that looks fantastic buddy!! I have copied and pasted this and will most likely do it for dinner this evening using pork though instead of shrimp. Cannot wait to give this a run and thanks for sharing.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! I never did this with pork. But I have done it with boneless chicken thighs. That was also very good.



sawhorseray said:


> Looks absolutely delicious Steve, I'd be all over that plate! RAY


Thanks Ray! With your passion for shrimp. I thought this would get your attention.



sandyut said:


> Steve - nothing strange about that, just a big bowl of delicious!!  thanks for the recipe - soon as it anot 100 degrees everyday I can see this one being made up!  Wife LOVES anything with shrimp so this will be a slam dunk.


Thank you!



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Steve-O that is on point man! Love all of the flavors balanced together. Got it saved and will try it out with Shrimp. Thanks for posting!


Thank you! And you're welcome John.



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> What Robert said.  I just got back with everything.  Someone bought up all the clamato.  Went 3 places to find.


If you can't get clamato. You can just put 1/4 cup clam juice to 1  cup tomato juice. Or just add more V8 and a 1/4 cup or so of clam juice.



flatbroke said:


> Two things come to mind after reading your post,
> 1, Very nice of you to put Ann first before yourself, seems to be a lost concept
> 2, that looks fabulous.


1) My wife is very special to me. And she gets credit for wanting to try this in the first place.
2) Thank you!



jcam222 said:


> Steve that looks fantastic!! I saved this to try over some low carb pasta in the future. Thanks for sharing this.


Thanks Jeff! I'll be waiting to see your spin on this.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 16, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Interesting recipe. Looks yummy.



Lol! It is. Isn't it? The clamato was out of desperation. I could not find clam juice when I first started to copy this. It kinda stuck. Because the left over clamato juice makes a rocking bloody Mary!


----------



## motocrash (Jul 16, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Did you have a dipping sauce for them? Or just ate them straight?


A small bowl of each per person: 
Lemon juice
Melted garlic butter
Homemade extra zippy - make your nose run, cocktail sauce.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 17, 2021)

Nothin' there I would not eat! Langostinos would be a challenge but Shrimp will meet my needs just fine...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Jul 17, 2021)

motocrash said:


> A small bowl of each per person:
> Lemon juice
> Melted garlic butter
> Homemade extra zippy - make your nose run, cocktail sauce.



Thank you. Sounds good!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 17, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Nothin' there I would not eat! Langostinos would be a challenge but Shrimp will meet my needs just fine...JJ



Langostinos are very hard to find up here. I got very lucky and scored 10 pounds a couple weeks ago. $$ but I couldn't resist.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 17, 2021)

Looks awesome, thanks for sharing your recipe!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 18, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks awesome, thanks for sharing your recipe!


Thank you!


----------

